# An interesting physics lesson



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Feel free to move this... i debated between general music and this, but it seemed more appropriate here.

clifford stoll's oration style is... unusual, but there's a firece mind at work.

http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/clifford_stoll_on_everything.html


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Unusual is a word. I think it's dangerous to mix the colours. 

Very interesting though.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

Every intertaining person.

Who was that guy in the chair on stage? Someone who won a draw to be on stage, best seat in the house or something?





J S Moore said:


> dangerous to mix the colours.
> .


went over my head, is that something from the 1st video, I only watched one?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That's a comment I've heard for years. It actually refers to mixing different coloured pills and the sometimes adverse effects it can have. :smile:


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

okay thanks


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Whoa; that's someone to get to know :bow:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> That's a comment I've heard for years. It actually refers to mixing different coloured pills and the sometimes adverse effects it can have. :smile:


i thought it was reference to LSD, in the early days the sheets were just a solid colour (the infamous "brown acid" at woodstock, for instance), and it was considered a bad idea to mix different LSD's ?


----------

